# Need help with a car buying decision, sell my 240z turbo to buy a Sentra SE-R Turbo?



## bast525 (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey guys... just trying to get some oppinions here as I'm facing a very hard decision...

Here's the deal... I currently own a 1972 Datsun 240z, which I've put a later 2.8L turbocharged motor into. Mostly the setup is stock, I just added an FMIC, BOV and boost controller, turned the boost up to 14psi (from stock 7), and upgraded a few other things like suspension (Eibach Pro Kit springs, Tokico non adjustable shocks). The car put down 245rwhp and 303ftlbs of torque on the dyno, and is a very light car at 2300lbs so is pretty fast (good for a low low 13 second 1/4 mile). Also, being such an old car, I dont have to deal with smogging it (a big bonus in CA).The car has been a major project for me over the last couple of years, costing me quite a bit of time and money, and the sad part is it's not even near finished, as far as I'm concerned. Anyways... I value the car at about $5000 as I've seen very similiar old Z's with turbo's go for about this much.

But now, there's this guy selling this Sentra. A '91 SE-R, it's just like the one I already have, same year, same color (bright red), same options (sunroof, AC)... the only difference is that this one is turbocharged and packs probably about twice as much power, and has a whole other list of goodies as well... Here are the full details of the car (cut and pasted so please forgive any repeated info):


'91 SE-R chassis
Rebuilt Bluebird motor
GTIR pistons
S3 cams
T28 turbo
555cc injectors (yellow tops)
Cobra MAF with cone filter
JWT 3bar ecu
Greddy BOV (the purple one) (that's the type S isn't it?)
3" DP
FMIC with custom aluminum piping (very nice, all TIG welded)

Tranny is solid, no 5th gear popout
New Nismo HD clutch

No oil or tranny leaks

17" Racing Hart C2's (3 piece, polished lip) with good rubber
Motivational coilovers
Stillen adj. camber plates

Blitz SBC and Power Meter
Blitz DC boost gauge
Blitz DC water temp
Alpine head unit and Polk speakers (front and rear)
Momo Corsa steering wheel
Working A/C

The seller says "Car is solid and very fast. I have not had it over 10psi. I've been told it will be ok at 15-18psi, but honestly, it's fast enough at 10psi. This is the stiffest Sentra chassis I've ever driven (without a cage), it must have led a very pampered life, it's not all flexy like most out there. Clean title. It is smogged, although it will need to be smogged for a title change, as with any car. The odometer reads 16x,xxx. Abouth 2500-3000 miles on motor. Car needs to go now. Was asking $6500, but now best offer over $3500 by Friday 2/4 gets it. You could buy this car and part it out for over twice that. I don't have time, just need it out of my garage."



All that for as low as $3500!! Looking at the list of upgrades, he has EASILY got like 4x that if not more invested in the car...it's got all the stuff done to it that I had hoped to do to my Z one day, such as full EFI system upgrade and coilover suspension, as well it has a nice sterero, working A/C and heater.... and weatherstripping! All things my Z is lacking, and things that keep me from driving the Z more than once a week. And it's got it all without the beautiful odors of fuel and exhaust that my Z loves to make me choke on. And with all the upgrades already done to it, I imagine it'd be no big deal to just turn up the boost a bit and make it as fast as if not faster than my Z... it could probably support up to 300hp on that setup at least? And of course it will already handle better, and even with the stock 4 wheel disc brakes, brake better than my 240 as well... and yet would make a perfectly fine daily driver to boot, which right now my Z is not.

The only REAL concern about this car is the smogging... but this guy has had it smogged and registered... said it passed the sniffer test with flying colors... so obviously it can be done. The smogging is really one of the last real advantages the Z has, well that and the roomy engine bay = easy to work on... those are the only technical things the Z concedes to this car (well the Z looks better IMO  I've always thought the 240Z was one hell of a beautiful car, but I've also always liked the early 90's Sentras... very reminscent of the 510's to me... I love that a fast Sentra would be SO stealthy though).

So... what do you guys think? Should I do it? I should be able to sell the Z for around maybe $5k, so might even walk away with some cash if I can get this car for around $3500 (more money for upgrades!), not to mention I could sell my stock Sentra SE-R as well and get even more cash out of the whole deal... and the SE-R is a pretty rare car as well, really not a lot of these rolling around on the street these days... so it even matches the Z on that point... I've always wanted to own something a bit more rare than the usual Honda, etc. 

Well... I'm in a real crisis here and could really use some opinions... I'm sooo so close to selling my Z to buy this car, I just don't want to regret it later. Help me out guys!

EDIT: By the way what would a very clean (new paint, mostly like new interior, no dents or dings) bone stock SE-R go for abouts? It's got 150k miles on it... I went thru the classifieds here but every SE-R listed (of which there were few) was either already SR20DET or was upgraded in other ways... so kinda hard for me to guage a good asking price...


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I think you'll regret it. The Z is a classic and yours is in awesome shape. I'd keep the Z.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

sounds like a nice car, both of them


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

bast525 said:


> Hey guys... just trying to get some oppinions here as I'm facing a very hard decision...
> 
> Here's the deal... I currently own a 1972 Datsun 240z, which I've put a later 2.8L turbocharged motor into. Mostly the setup is stock, I just added an FMIC, BOV and boost controller, turned the boost up to 14psi (from stock 7), and upgraded a few other things like suspension (Eibach Pro Kit springs, Tokico non adjustable shocks). The car put down 245rwhp and 303ftlbs of torque on the dyno, and is a very light car at 2300lbs so is pretty fast (good for a low low 13 second 1/4 mile). Also, being such an old car, I dont have to deal with smogging it (a big bonus in CA).The car has been a major project for me over the last couple of years, costing me quite a bit of time and money, and the sad part is it's not even near finished, as far as I'm concerned. Anyways... I value the car at about $5000 as I've seen very similiar old Z's with turbo's go for about this much.
> 
> ...


Sell the Z if you want to. I garuntee you will look back and regret that you ever did it.

Please keep the Z. Its a classic. Seriously

SE-R are fun and I love them to death and I will keep my NX2K FOREVER. But I see the 240Z the same way. Keep the 240Z and save up for the SE-R or somthing. Dont sell the Z though!!!


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

*PS DID I TELL YOU TO KEEP THE Z FORE_EVER YET?*


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

keep the z for sure its your baby, to bad u cant swing the cash for the se-r though, just the suspension and engine is 4 grand or so


----------



## bast525 (Jul 3, 2004)

Wow I come to a Sentra forum expecting each and every one of you to say "Get the Sentra!" and instead everyone is saying keep the... now THAT has got to tell you something!! Wow... well... yeah it's true about it being a classic and I'd be lieing if I said I didn't have some emotional attachment to it after all my own hard work... but damn that Sentra is nice... and yeah the mods alone on the thing are worth FAR more than the price the guy is asking.


Well... I'm still kinda scrambling to see if I can get the money from somewhere... maybe a loan or something I dunno... but I dont think it's gonna happen so I guess I'm gonna miss out.


One thing I didn't really think of with the Z, is that, yeah the way it is right now the Sentra could probably be faster, but I'm barely tapping the potential of the Z... I'm still running mostly stock EFI, so dont' have enough fuel to really crank the boost. If I just swap in bigger injectors even, I could easily raise the boost up to 16-18psi and could get pretty close to 300hp at the wheels... and damn this car is VERY light... 

Damn...... but that Sentra is SO nice....


----------



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

bast525 said:


> Wow I come to a Sentra forum expecting each and every one of you to say "Get the Sentra!" and instead everyone is saying keep the... now THAT has got to tell you something!


Yeah, it tells you that everyone of us would love to have a Z car rather than what we have, however nice it might be. SE-R are hard to find, a 240Z is virtually non-existant. Keep it. But if you're going to sell it, PM me first.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

nissannx said:


> Yeah, it tells you that everyone of us would love to have a Z car rather than what we have, however nice it might be. SE-R are hard to find, a 240Z is virtually non-existant. Keep it. But if you're going to sell it, PM me first.


*Speak for yourself*! I wouldnt trade my NX for ANYTHING. It will be with me until it rust and die or I am forced to sell it because Im dying.

The Z is another car I consider just like my NX though. Rare and I would take it...but I wouldnt sell my NX to get it. Ill take both.

bast525 can I see some pics of the Z?


----------

